# Sticky  A New Home For Long Term Friends



## Caz

Hi ladies and gents. You will notice we've moved you to a slightly new home. 

It's come to our attention that there's an increasing need for an area of FF where all those long standing groups can stay and chat about anything and everything. Off Topic  didn't seem quite right since some of you are still having tx, so we made you a whole new area!  .

We have also decided NOT to restrict pregnancy / parenting chat in any thread in here; we reason that as you're all long established groups who have formed strong bonds, you are more likely to be able to appreciate, share and celebrate the successes... and the successful ladies will be able to understand and moderate their own posts in accordance with the needs of the friends they have made.

All that said, please remember to respect each other's feelings and ensure what you share here is appropriate. And also remember that you can get excellent parenting and pregnancy support on the PAPAI secion of FF. 


This area is restricted to full members and not visible to guests. However please bear in mind that personal information (such as email or postal addresses, phone numbers and ******** names) should be exchanged via PM only, for the sake of your own security.


One last thing..., if there's a lot from your group on line at the same time, and you're having fun and larking about... please use the chat room where appropriate! 


Happy chatting! 

Caz


----------

